# typical enclosures for northern sticks and molting questions



## Elo500 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was wondering what type of enclosures are commonly used? Do most people keep them in 5/10 gallon terrariums? Does the rule of 3xs length for height of enclosure apply? I assume they need more room to move than mantids? Do they molt as often as mantids?

thanks,


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 11, 2013)

All the sticks I've ever kept hardly ever move. The 3x height rule still applies, but you can keep them communally.


----------



## cuervo (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep mine in zoo Med 12x12 front door easy to clean


----------

